# getting the World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse to work

## indietrash

I just bought SteelSeries's WoW mouse, and can't get anything more than seven buttons (including mousewheel up/down) to work. here's a dpaste of my current xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/147694/

please help as I feel Gentoo is the superior gaming platform, even for games not made for it!  :Laughing: 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1038 Product=0777 Version=0110

N: Name="SteelSeries World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event8 

B: EV=17

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10

T:  Bus=06 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1038 ProdID=0777 Rev= 1.03

S:  Manufacturer=SteelSeries

S:  Product=World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=200mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=2ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=2ms

Bus 006 Device 003: ID 1038:0777 Ideazon, Inc.Last edited by indietrash on Tue Jan 19, 2010 10:45 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## haarp

First off, remove all input sections from your xorg.conf, let HAL handle input devices.

Then, try running xev to see if your buttons really are not recognized (put the pointer into the box and press the mouse buttons, then observe terminal output)

----------

## indietrash

no. I will not install HAL. ever. od/cat /dev/input/mouse2 only works with five of the butons plus scroll wheel.

----------

## indietrash

bump?

I'm assuming uhci or something is recognising the mouse as a standard usb thing with the xorg.conf I posted up there. if I use the xorg.conf properly,I get the mouse... but no scrolling. or any extra buttons at all. it's treated as a three-buttoned mouse. with uhci I get five buttons and scrolling.

----------

